

Outlook.com - when SPAM detection goes wrong - botolo

Hello Folks,<p>I was trying out the new Outlook.com, curious to see the new Microsoft email client.<p>I tried to send a new email and outlook.com asked me to verify my account using the usual SPAM captcha system. I tried the classic one, where you have to figure out the letters, but it seemed to have some problems. I then switched to the audio captcha and I got a message which seems like a satanic message, the one you get when you play vinyls backwards.<p>This outlook.com SPAM captcha is scary!<p>Check out the recording of this audio:<p>http://dl.dropbox.com/u/549431/SPAM%20Detection%20goes%20wrong.m4v
======
cjbos
I had the exact same problem, tried about 10 times and failed each time, even
though I was sure they were right.

When I created a new account though it worked first time, not sure if there is
a problem with verifying existing accounts...

------
jakeludington
Getting the captcha to work at all is nearly impossible. I've entered it 9
times now and can't pass a single one.

